# Shop-vac "filter"...always clean...



## Niki (12 Sep 2007)

Good day

This post is related to my both shop-vacs that you can see here
view ... highlight= 
view ... highlight=

It's not that I think that somebody made (or intends to make) one of them but maybe, it will give you some idea to make something like that on your shop-vac or DC system.

On the example I vacuumed some 20~30 liters of dust in one "shot" and you can see the results.

The small modification was so good that I made it also the other shop-vac and now, I don't have to take out and clean the "Filter" for very long time (till the barrel is almost full).

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Vac%20Hammer/0019.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Ring (12 Sep 2007)

great idea again


----------



## Bean (12 Sep 2007)

Thats the way to go Nikki, its quite comman for the larger industrial extractors to vibrate the filters at the end of a production run.


----------



## Niki (12 Sep 2007)

Thank you

Bean
I did not know that they are "Vibrating" the filters but.....it gives me some idea....ok, I have to run...I have to check if it legal to sell it here in Poland... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Regards
niki


----------



## George_N (13 Sep 2007)

Absolute genius, as usual Niki! Keep posting your great ideas.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Sep 2007)

Hi Niki

That is excellent. Well done.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## OllyK (13 Sep 2007)

Niki

Do you actually make anything in your workshop other than ingenious jigs and devices?


----------



## Niki (13 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind compliments

OllyK
This year, I was "volunteered" for the house and garden work.
I made the tiles on the balcony and entry stairs, two "wardrobe rooms" (plaster walls), cut the wall and installed window and made some garden furniture and planters...not much of a "fine woodworking".

In between, I found the time to improve some tools and make some jigs that were in my head for long time...

Maybe next year I'll have the chance to use all the jigs more "intensively"...

Regards
niki


----------



## David C (13 Sep 2007)

Brilliant,

David


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Sep 2007)

Niki

You really ought to collate all your jigs and workshop improvements into a comprehensive .PDF or E-book and sell it, it would be a very valuable source of information for many woodworkers.


----------



## Niki (13 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much David C

This one word from you, is like 1000 words for me.

When I was in Japan, at the beginning of my WW hobby, I was getting the "Furniture & Cabinet making" magazine.

I learnt so much from your excellent articles...here is one of them, that because of it, my coffee table top is still flat...

Thank you so much Sir
niki


----------



## Niki (13 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much ByronBlack

I'll tell you the truth, I even don't know how to make all those "Hi-Tec" things...

As you can see, I'm very much "Lo-Tec" guy but as long as I post them all around the globe (but first in the UKWorkshop), it's actually like a PDF file...

Thanks again
niki


----------



## OPJ (15 Sep 2007)

This really is a brilliant idea. I suffer from the same problems with my extractor - the only part I'm not comfortable with is having to drill a small hole in side of the drum for the hammer. :? 

:wink:


----------



## Niki (15 Sep 2007)

Thank you Olly

If you will have a look at the picture with the text "Pushed R2D2 into the barrel", above the red sign in Japanese, you will see a square patch of Aluminum Foil. That was the original hose connection point (adapter) that I totally removed from the bucket and patched it from both sides with aluminum foil.

No problems at all with this 60mm dia hole.

You can always cover the hole with aluminum foil without any effect on the vac.

Regards
niki


----------



## OPJ (15 Sep 2007)

Ah, I see it now! Thank you, Niki. That does make more sense than to have a length of timber sticking out permanently which could catch you as you walk past.  :wink:


----------

